# se :D (SISbase.dll)



## karyan (Sep 28, 2007)

For a few weeks now I get this msg ( The SiS GRV display driver has stopped working normally.) when i try to play some games. I know it means i need a driver update but once again i need step by step as to what to do :4-dontkno
My Pc info is attached 
Anyone patient enuff this time ray:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Help please *

Hi,

Download *this driver from SiS*.

Unzip the downloaded file (uvga3_373) to your C drive.

Click Start > Control panel > Add or remove programs. Remove the SiS graphics driver you have installed now.

Open the folder: *C:\3[1].73Logo\373_Logo\Setup* and double click this icon to install the new driver:








Reboot.


----------



## karyan (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Help please *

Now I have more probs :O First there was no SIS graphics driver in add/remove. So I opened and installed. Rebooted. Came up with error saying sistray.exe could not load because SISbase.dll was not found. Also my resolution has changed and my desktop icons r everywhere> 
Now I really need help


----------



## karyan (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Help please *

I have fixed the resolution and desktop & the game works now so do I ignore the error thingy ?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Help please *

You can ignore the error, provided it only happened once.


----------



## karyan (Sep 28, 2007)

*SiSBase.dll error msg*

Every time i reboot i get a msg saying " sistray.exe could not load because SISbase.dll was not found"
Easy help please ray:


----------



## karyan (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Help please  (SISbase.dll)*

Now I am getting: SiStray.exe -Entry Point Not Found.(located in dynamic link library SiSApCom.dll
When I reboot, so is this problem getting worse :4-dontkno
Someone plzzzzzzzzzzzz help me ray:


----------



## karyan (Sep 28, 2007)

Doesn't anyone know how to help me


----------

